# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Εφιαλτες-επικινωνια με νεκρο-φοβος..βοηθεια

## giorgos35

Απο περσι που πεθανε ο πατερας μου αρχισα να βλεπω εφιαλτες υπερβολικα τρομακτικα πραγματα..καποια στιγμη το ξεπερασα.της τελευταιες μερες ομως ξανα αρχισανε οι εφιαλτες
Και πριν λιγο ειδα το χειροτερο απο ολα.ντρεπομε που το λεω αλλα φοβαμε πολυ..ειδα στο ονειρο μου τον πεθαμενο πατερα μου..και του λεω πατερα τι κανεις??καιρο εχω να σε δω μας ελειψες.να ερχεσε καπου καπου να σε βλεπουμε και επεισης πως ειναι ο αλλος κοσμος??ειναι ωραια??πες μου πως τα περνας εκει??εκεινη την ωρα ηταν διπλα μου και η μητερα μου.και μου εκανε νοημα με το χερι της να τον διωξω διωξτον μου ελεγε..
Παιδια φοβαμε πολυ δεν ειναι καλο να βλεπεις πεθαμενους στον υπνο σου κατα ποσο μαλλον να τον ρωτας και για τον αλλο κοσμο λες και θελω να παω..επεισης ειδα και την θεια μου ευτηχως αυτη ζει.αλλα καποια στιγμη ομως δεν θυμωμουν ποιος απτους δυο ηταν ο πεθαμενος..φοβαμε πλεον να κοιμηθω τουλαχιστον αποψε

----------


## DL010117a

> Απο περσι που πεθανε ο πατερας μου αρχισα να βλεπω εφιαλτες υπερβολικα τρομακτικα πραγματα..καποια στιγμη το ξεπερασα.της τελευταιες μερες ομως ξανα αρχισανε οι εφιαλτες
> Και πριν λιγο ειδα το χειροτερο απο ολα.ντρεπομε που το λεω αλλα φοβαμε πολυ..ειδα στο ονειρο μου τον πεθαμενο πατερα μου..και του λεω πατερα τι κανεις??καιρο εχω να σε δω μας ελειψες.να ερχεσε καπου καπου να σε βλεπουμε και επεισης πως ειναι ο αλλος κοσμος??ειναι ωραια??πες μου πως τα περνας εκει??εκεινη την ωρα ηταν διπλα μου και η μητερα μου.και μου εκανε νοημα με το χερι της να τον διωξω διωξτον μου ελεγε..
> Παιδια φοβαμε πολυ δεν ειναι καλο να βλεπεις πεθαμενους στον υπνο σου κατα ποσο μαλλον να τον ρωτας και για τον αλλο κοσμο λες και θελω να παω..επεισης ειδα και την θεια μου ευτηχως αυτη ζει.αλλα καποια στιγμη ομως δεν θυμωμουν ποιος απτους δυο ηταν ο πεθαμενος..φοβαμε πλεον να κοιμηθω τουλαχιστον αποψε


Στα όνειρά μας, βλέπουμε αυτό που θα θέλαμε να δούμε. Τα όνειρα είναι ένας δημιουργικός, μη νοητός κόσμος. Είναι τα βαθύτερα "θέλω" μας και τα καλά κρυμμένα "μυστικά" του υποσυνείδητου μας, που τα εντάσσουμε, στον δικό μας προσωπικό δημιουργικό, μη νοητό κόσμο. Προτείνω, για αρχή να χαλαρώσεις, διάβασε κάποιο βιβλίο, άκου χαλαρή κλασική μουσική, ώστε να ξεφύγει λίγο το μυαλό και προσπάθησε, να βρεις, τι σε φοβίζει ώστε να το αντιμετωπίσεις. Από την άλλη, είναι πολύ πρόσφατο ο θάνατος του πατέρα σου και ίσως είναι το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι, που πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσει ένας άνθρωπος. Αυτό της υγείας και το άλλο, τον θάνατο, των αγαπημένων προσώπων. Πιστεύω επίσης, πως το πένθος, δεν σου έχει φύγει, είναι πρόσφατο το γεγονός και είναι λογικό, να προσπαθείς να τον "ξαναδημιουργήσεις", στον δικό σου κόσμο, των δικών σου ονείρων, επειδή σου λείπει από κοντά σου. Ο χρόνος τα γιατρεύει όλα όπως λένε, εγώ προτείνω, ως αντίμετρα την κλασική μουσική και το διάβασμα, για να ξεφύγει λίγο το μυαλό σου, από το πένθος και την όλη πίεση.

----------


## giorgos35

> Στα όνειρά μας, βλέπουμε αυτό που θα θέλαμε να δούμε. Τα όνειρα είναι ένας δημιουργικός, μη νοητός κόσμος. Είναι τα βαθύτερα "θέλω" μας και τα καλά κρυμμένα "μυστικά" του υποσυνείδητου μας, που τα εντάσσουμε, στον δικό μας προσωπικό δημιουργικό, μη νοητό κόσμο. Προτείνω, για αρχή να χαλαρώσεις, διάβασε κάποιο βιβλίο, άκου χαλαρή κλασική μουσική, ώστε να ξεφύγει λίγο το μυαλό και προσπάθησε, να βρεις, τι σε φοβίζει ώστε να το αντιμετωπίσεις. Από την άλλη, είναι πολύ πρόσφατο ο θάνατος του πατέρα σου και ίσως είναι το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι, που πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσει ένας άνθρωπος. Αυτό της υγείας και το άλλο, τον θάνατο, των αγαπημένων προσώπων. Πιστεύω επίσης, πως το πένθος, δεν σου έχει φύγει, είναι πρόσφατο το γεγονός και είναι λογικό, να προσπαθείς να τον "ξαναδημιουργήσεις", στον δικό σου κόσμο, των δικών σου ονείρων, επειδή σου λείπει από κοντά σου. Ο χρόνος τα γιατρεύει όλα όπως λένε, εγώ προτείνω, ως αντίμετρα την κλασική μουσική και το διάβασμα, για να ξεφύγει λίγο το μυαλό σου, από το πένθος και την όλη πίεση.


Χιλια ευχαριστω ουδεν ειδα για την απαντηση και το ενδιαφερων σου.δεν ξερεις ποσο το εκτιμω.αυτο που με φοβιζη ειναι μηπως καποιο μηνυμα.δεν θελω να πεθανω..τα ονειρα ειτε ειναι ψυχολογικα ειτε θελουν να μας πουν καποια πραγματα.ποιο πολυ με τρομαζη το δευτερο.τι με νοιζει και ρωταει αν ειναι ομορφα στον αλλο κοσμο??αφου δεν θελω να παω..και ειμαι σε μια περιοδο που ψαχνω και για μηχανακη για να κανω πακετας για βγαλω κανα μεροκαματο.μηπως να το ξανα σκεφτω για το μηχανακι??
Οσο για τον πατερα μου σιγουρα μου λειπει.αλλα αυτο δεν σημενει οτι θελω να παω κι ολας..
Μακρια και αγαπημενοι πια.μακρια απο μας

----------


## DL010117a

> Χιλια ευχαριστω ουδεν ειδα για την απαντηση και το ενδιαφερων σου.δεν ξερεις ποσο το εκτιμω.αυτο που με φοβιζη ειναι μηπως καποιο μηνυμα.δεν θελω να πεθανω..τα ονειρα ειτε ειναι ψυχολογικα ειτε θελουν να μας πουν καποια πραγματα.ποιο πολυ με τρομαζη το δευτερο.τι με νοιζει και ρωταει αν ειναι ομορφα στον αλλο κοσμο??αφου δεν θελω να παω..και ειμαι σε μια περιοδο που ψαχνω και για μηχανακη για να κανω πακετας για βγαλω κανα μεροκαματο.μηπως να το ξανα σκεφτω για το μηχανακι??
> Οσο για τον πατερα μου σιγουρα μου λειπει.αλλα αυτο δεν σημενει οτι θελω να παω κι ολας..
> Μακρια και αγαπημενοι πια.μακρια απο μας


Ακόμα και οι συνομιλίες ή οι όποιες κουβέντες που θα ανταλλάξουμε, στα όνειρά μας, αποτελούν προϊόν του μυαλού μας. Απλά, έχεις αγωνία ενδόμυχα στην ψυχή σου, για το εάν ο πατέρα σου, πήγε καλά η ψυχή του ή όχι. Είναι οι βαθύτερες εσωτερικές μας ανησυχίες, που βγαίνουν πολλές φορές, ως όνειρα και όπως είναι λογικό μας επηρεάζουν.

----------


## giorgos35

Παλιοτερα οταν ειχε μολις πεθανη.εβλεπα εφιαλτες(οχι αυτον)
Π.χ μπορει να εβλεπα γνωστους μου οι μελοι της οικογενειας διπλους δηλαδη ο ενας να ειναι στην κουζινα αλλα ταυτοχρονα να ειναι και στο σαλονι
Μια μερα ειδα τον ανιψιο μου διπλο.και μια αλλη μερα ειδα τη γυναικα μου διπλη.και μετα την ειδα να της λειπει το μισο κεφαλι και να μου λεει μην τρομαζης καλα ειμαι γιατι φοβασε τι εχω??και την εβλεπα με μισο κεφαλι..στα ονειρα μου ολα αυτα το διευκρινιζω.περασαν αυτα περασε ενα χρονος και εδω και μερικες μερες αρχισαν παλι και αποψε το ποιο τραμακτικο που ανεφερω ποιο πανω στο νημα μου

----------


## giorgos35

Μακρι εως το πρωι να εχει κοσμο στο φορουμ να μιλαω για να ξεχαστω.αποψε υπνο δεν εχει.αν πεσω να κοιμηθω αποψε τουλαχιστον τα ιδια θα εχω

----------


## Miliva21

Φιλε μου ηρεμησε.....
Νομιζω οτι εχεις αγχωθει λιγο απο φοβο οτι μπορει το ονειρο να ειναι σημαδιακο και να σημαινει κατι κακο για σενα...........

Αυτο ομως δεν ειναι πραγματικοτητα....προσπαθησ ε να χαλαρωσεις .....δεν ειναι παραλογο να βλεπεις αυτη τη περιοδο τετοιου ειδους ονειρα......το ξερω οτι ειναι λιγο τρομαχτικα.....αλλα τα ονειρα ειναι παντα οι σκεψεις στο υποσυνειδητο......και το υποσυνειδητο το δικο σου εχει βουλιαξει σε αυτο το σημαντικο συμβαν................εχεις επηρεαστει απο αυτο το γεγονος του θανατου..........γι αυτο το βλεπεις συνεχεια στον υπνο σου.......... ειναι κτ που σε ταραζει υποσυνειδητα......εστω και αν δν καταλαβαινεις οτι το σκεφτεσαι καθημερινα οταν εισαι ξυπνιος....καταβαθος σε παιδευει μεσα σου ακομα και ειναι λογικο...

Πριν τον υπνο κανε ενα ζεστο ντουζακι.....πιες και τιποτα ζεστο διαβασε κανα βιβλιο να ξεφυγει το μυαλο σου......εισαι παντρεμενος λες ?
Κανε ερωτα με τη γυναικα σου να χαλαρωσεις ή οταν σε πιανει φοβος ας σου κανει κανενα μασαζ....χαχαχα...οκει....το ξερω οτι δν ειναι αυτο το ζητουμενο αλλα νμζ οτι εκτος του φοβου που παιρνεις απο τα ονειρα που βλεπεις...τωρα φοβασαι μαλλον και να κοιμηθεις για να μη δεις τπτ περιεργο....

----------


## Miliva21

> Παλιοτερα οταν ειχε μολις πεθανη.εβλεπα εφιαλτες(οχι αυτον)
> Π.χ μπορει να εβλεπα γνωστους μου οι μελοι της οικογενειας διπλους δηλαδη ο ενας να ειναι στην κουζινα αλλα ταυτοχρονα να ειναι και στο σαλονι
> Μια μερα ειδα τον ανιψιο μου διπλο.και μια αλλη μερα ειδα τη γυναικα μου διπλη.και μετα την ειδα να της λειπει το μισο κεφαλι και να μου λεει μην τρομαζης καλα ειμαι γιατι φοβασε τι εχω??και την εβλεπα με μισο κεφαλι..στα ονειρα μου ολα αυτα το διευκρινιζω.περασαν αυτα περασε ενα χρονος και εδω και μερικες μερες αρχισαν παλι και αποψε το ποιο τραμακτικο που ανεφερω ποιο πανω στο νημα μου


Απο τη ταραχη σου ειναι αυτα....δεν σημαινουν κατι για να δωσεις βαση

----------


## Miliva21

> Ακόμα και οι συνομιλίες ή οι όποιες κουβέντες που θα ανταλλάξουμε, στα όνειρά μας, αποτελούν προϊόν του μυαλού μας. Απλά, έχεις αγωνία ενδόμυχα στην ψυχή σου, για το εάν ο πατέρα σου, πήγε καλά η ψυχή του ή όχι. Είναι οι βαθύτερες εσωτερικές μας ανησυχίες, που βγαίνουν πολλές φορές, ως όνειρα και όπως είναι λογικό μας επηρεάζουν.


Συμφωνω απολυτα.....

----------


## Remedy

> Παλιοτερα οταν ειχε μολις πεθανη.εβλεπα εφιαλτες(οχι αυτον)
> Π.χ μπορει να εβλεπα γνωστους μου οι μελοι της οικογενειας διπλους δηλαδη ο ενας να ειναι στην κουζινα αλλα ταυτοχρονα να ειναι και στο σαλονι
> Μια μερα ειδα τον ανιψιο μου διπλο.και μια αλλη μερα ειδα τη γυναικα μου διπλη.και μετα την ειδα να της λειπει το μισο κεφαλι και να μου λεει μην τρομαζης καλα ειμαι γιατι φοβασε τι εχω??και την εβλεπα με μισο κεφαλι..στα ονειρα μου ολα αυτα το διευκρινιζω.περασαν αυτα περασε ενα χρονος και εδω και μερικες μερες αρχισαν παλι και αποψε το ποιο τραμακτικο που ανεφερω ποιο πανω στο νημα μου


τα ονειρα λενε πολλα, αλλα μονο για τον ψυχισμο σου.
για τις ανησυχιες σου, για αυτα που σου συμβαινουν, γι αυτα που φοβασαι, για πραγματα που ειναι στο υποσυνειδητο σου αλλα δεν εχεις συνειδητοποιησει.
ΔΕΝ ειναι προφητικα ομως. μην το φοβασαι αυτο.
παραδειγμα: αν βαζεις σε κινδυνο την ζωη σου, μπορει να δεις οτι θα παθεις κατι, αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι προφητεια, ειναι μια βαθυτερη ανησυχια σου γιατι κατι δεν κανεις καλα.

οποτε προσπαθησε να τα αποκωδικοποιησεις για να βρεις αυτο που σου φταιει και τα βλεπεις.

----------


## giorgos35

Χιλια ευχαριστω σε ολου-ολες.οντως ακομα με ποναει ο θανατος του πατερα μου.και οντως αισθανομε οτι καποιες φορες μου λειπει.
Πολλες φορες σκεφτομουνα αν ειναι καλα εκει που βρισκετε.ευχομε καλο παραδεισο

----------


## giorgos35

> Φιλε μου ηρεμησε.....
> Νομιζω οτι εχεις αγχωθει λιγο απο φοβο οτι μπορει το ονειρο να ειναι σημαδιακο και να σημαινει κατι κακο για σενα...........
> 
> Αυτο ομως δεν ειναι πραγματικοτητα....προσπαθησ ε να χαλαρωσεις .....δεν ειναι παραλογο να βλεπεις αυτη τη περιοδο τετοιου ειδους ονειρα......το ξερω οτι ειναι λιγο τρομαχτικα.....αλλα τα ονειρα ειναι παντα οι σκεψεις στο υποσυνειδητο......και το υποσυνειδητο το δικο σου εχει βουλιαξει σε αυτο το σημαντικο συμβαν................εχεις επηρεαστει απο αυτο το γεγονος του θανατου..........γι αυτο το βλεπεις συνεχεια στον υπνο σου.......... ειναι κτ που σε ταραζει υποσυνειδητα......εστω και αν δν καταλαβαινεις οτι το σκεφτεσαι καθημερινα οταν εισαι ξυπνιος....καταβαθος σε παιδευει μεσα σου ακομα και ειναι λογικο...
> 
> Πριν τον υπνο κανε ενα ζεστο ντουζακι.....πιες και τιποτα ζεστο διαβασε κανα βιβλιο να ξεφυγει το μυαλο σου......εισαι παντρεμενος λες ?
> Κανε ερωτα με τη γυναικα σου να χαλαρωσεις ή οταν σε πιανει φοβος ας σου κανει κανενα μασαζ....χαχαχα...οκει....το ξερω οτι δν ειναι αυτο το ζητουμενο αλλα νμζ οτι εκτος του φοβου που παιρνεις απο τα ονειρα που βλεπεις...*τωρα φοβασαι μαλλον και να κοιμηθεις για να μη δεις τπτ περιεργο.*...


Μιλιβακ.ερωτα κανω παρα πολυ τακτικα αλλα αμα ειναι να δω εφιαλτες παλι βλεπω.
Ναι ακριβως χθες επιρεαστικα τοσο πολυ απο αυτο αποψε σκεφτομε πως θα κοιμηθω δεν θελω παλι να δω εφιαλτες.
Υ.Γ
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον

----------


## giorgos35

> *τα ονειρα λενε πολλα, αλλα μονο για τον ψυχισμο σου.
> για τις ανησυχιες σου, για αυτα που σου συμβαινουν, γι αυτα που φοβασαι,* για πραγματα που ειναι στο υποσυνειδητο σου αλλα δεν εχεις συνειδητοποιησει.
> *ΔΕΝ ειναι προφητικα ομως*. μην το φοβασαι αυτο.
> παραδειγμα: αν βαζεις σε κινδυνο την ζωη σου, μπορει να δεις οτι θα παθεις κατι, αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι προφητεια, ειναι μια βαθυτερη ανησυχια σου γιατι κατι δεν κανεις καλα.
> 
> οποτε προσπαθησε να τα αποκωδικοποιησεις για να βρεις αυτο που σου φταιει και τα βλεπεις.


Εχεις δικιο κυριως ψυχολογικο ειναι.αλλα αντε να βρεις τι φταει και να το σταματησεις

Ελπιζω και σε αυτο να εχεις δικιο να μην ειναι ποτε προφητικα...μπορει να φταιει και οτι ειμαι επιρεασμενος και απο τους ηλικιωμενους που πιστευουν σε μυθοπλασιες τυπου α ειδες αυτο στο ονειρο λεφτα θα παρεις ειδες το αλλο αυτο θα γινει.και σε διαφορα αλλα.μαλλον χαζομαρες ειναι
..προσπαθουσαν με καποιο τροπο να ερμηνευσουν οσα βλεπανε και οσα συνεβεναν..ευχαριστω και σε εσενα.

----------


## Miliva21

> Εχεις δικιο κυριως ψυχολογικο ειναι.αλλα αντε να βρεις τι φταει και να το σταματησεις
> 
> Ελπιζω και σε αυτο να εχεις δικιο να μην ειναι ποτε προφητικα...μπορει να φταιει και οτι ειμαι επιρεασμενος και απο τους ηλικιωμενους που πιστευουν σε μυθοπλασιες τυπου α ειδες αυτο στο ονειρο λεφτα θα παρεις ειδες το αλλο αυτο θα γινει.και σε διαφορα αλλα.μαλλον χαζομαρες ειναι
> ..προσπαθουσαν με καποιο τροπο να ερμηνευσουν οσα βλεπανε και οσα συνεβεναν..ευχαριστω και σε εσενα.


Δεν ειναι προφητικα.....ειναι το αγχος σου.........που οταν εισαι σε κατασταση υπνου πεταγονται ακριτα εικονες που δεν εχουν λογικη ομως ειναι οι βαθιοι σου φοβοι και οι ανησυχιες σου.........

Μη βλεπετε θριλερ βρε παιδια....
Να..εγω γι αυτο δν βλεπ χαχαχααχ

----------


## DL010117a

> Δεν ειναι προφητικα.....ειναι το αγχος σου.........που οταν εισαι σε κατασταση υπνου πεταγονται ακριτα εικονες που δεν εχουν λογικη ομως ειναι οι βαθιοι σου φοβοι και οι ανησυχιες σου.........
> 
> Μη βλεπετε θριλερ βρε παιδια....
> Να..εγω γι αυτο δν βλεπ χαχαχααχ


Και καλά κάνεις και εγώ που βλέπω ο ηλίθιος, μετά δεν κοιμάμαι για δύο μέρες...

----------


## Miliva21

> Και καλά κάνεις και εγώ που βλέπω ο ηλίθιος, μετά δεν κοιμάμαι για δύο μέρες...


Εμμμμ....δεν ειμαι και για θριλερ ειμαι φοβητσιαρα....μπουουουουου.. .

----------


## DL010117a

> Εμμμμ....δεν ειμαι και για θριλερ ειμαι φοβητσιαρα....μπουουουουου.. .


Άμα τα βλέπεις με παρέα, είναι λιγότερο φοβιστικά, άμα τα βλέπεις μόνος/μόνη, είναι άστα να πάνε. Πάντως σε κόβω Μίλιβα, ότι θα βλέπεις ταινίες, κοινωνικού και ρομαντικού θέματος ίσως και δραματικού.

----------


## Miliva21

> Άμα τα βλέπεις με παρέα, είναι λιγότερο φοβιστικά, άμα τα βλέπεις μόνος/μόνη, είναι άστα να πάνε. Πάντως σε κόβω Μίλιβα, ότι θα βλέπεις ταινίες, κοινωνικού και ρομαντικού θέματος ίσως και δραματικού.


Μπααα δν ειμαι ιδιαιτερα σινεφιλ...
Αλλα μ αρεσουν οι περιπετειες κυριως....αν εχουν και κωμωδια μεσα καλυτερα...αν εχουν και συναισθημα μεσα ακομα καλυτερα...

Και οι κωμωδιες μ αρεσουν πολυ...αρκει ν ειναι καλη κ να εχει εξυπνο χιουμορ...

Οι δραματικες δν μου αρεσουν καθολου....
Κοινωνικες τις βαριεμαι...χαχαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μπααα δν ειμαι ιδιαιτερα σινεφιλ...
> Αλλα μ αρεσουν οι περιπετειες κυριως....αν εχουν και κωμωδια μεσα καλυτερα...αν εχουν και συναισθημα μεσα ακομα καλυτερα...
> 
> Και οι κωμωδιες μ αρεσουν πολυ...αρκει ν ειναι καλη κ να εχει εξυπνο χιουμορ...
> 
> Οι δραματικες δν μου αρεσουν καθολου....
> Κοινωνικες τις βαριεμαι...χαχαχα


Θρίλερ Μιλίβα?

----------


## giorgos35

> Δεν ειναι προφητικα.....ειναι το αγχος σου.........που οταν εισαι σε κατασταση υπνου πεταγονται ακριτα εικονες που δεν εχουν λογικη ομως ειναι οι βαθιοι σου φοβοι και οι ανησυχιες σου.........
> 
> *Μη βλεπετε θριλερ βρε παιδια*....
> Να..εγω γι αυτο δν βλεπ χαχαχααχ


θριλερ εχω να δω εδω και κανα χρονω.πιο παλια ομως τα ειχα ξεσκιση.εβλεπα πολλα θριλερ και για παρα πολλα χρονια ειναι η αγαπημενη μου κατηγορια στης ταινιες.τα πιο πολλα θριλερ που κυκλοφορισαν τα εχω δει..απο 80s εως και το 2016 τα εχω δει..ομως εδω και κανα χρονω τα εχω κοψει

----------


## Remedy

για να λες απο τα 80, αρα τα εβλεπες ,παιδι, αυτα που βλεπουμε παιδια, μπορει να μας επηρρεαζουν σε ολη μας την ζωη. γι αυτο δεν επιτρεπονται τετοιες ταινιες σε παιδια.
τα επηρρεαζουν βαθια και με ανυπολογιστες επιδρασεις, οπως και ολα τα ερεθισματα τους. οχι οπως στους ενηλικες

----------


## elisabet

Βρε Γιώργο χαλάρωσε!! Συμφωνώ με όλους τους προηγούμενους, τα όνειρα είναι απλά τα δικά μας άγχη, οι ανησυχίες, οι φοβίες κτλ που γίνονται εικόνες όταν κοιμόμαστε.
Προφανώς θάνατος του πατέρα σου είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό να σε επηρεάζει ακόμα αφού είναι πολύ πρόσφατο. Ο καθένας μας βλέπει όνειρα που έχουν να κάνουν με αυτά που ο ίδιος κουβαλάει. Δηλαδή αυτό που λες "μήπως είναι προφητικό", "γιατί ρώτησα για τον άλλο κόσμο" κτλ είναι μάλλον πεποιθήσεις που είχες έτσι κι αλλιώς οπότε τώρα που βρέθηκες σε μια αγχωτική περίοδο έγιναν όνειρο!

Κόλλησα σε κάτι που είπες. Οτι σκέφτεσαι να πάρεις μηχανάκι, να δουλέψεις ντελίβερι κτλ. Εδώ είναι η ουσία νομίζω. Μήπως αγχώθηκες για το μηχανάκι, ή η γυναίκα σου αγχώθηκε, ή κάποιος δικός σου και το συζητήσατε αν είναι επικίνδυνο αν πρέπει να προσέχεις κτλ. Γιατί σκέφτομαι πως αν είναι έτσι κι έγιναν τέτοιες συζητήσεις, τότε όλο δένει. Ενδόμυχα αγχώθηκες για το οτι είναι κάπως επικίνδυνο το μηχανάκι, είχες τις πεποιθήσεις για τους νεκρούς και τα όνειρα οπότε τσουπ....έσκασε το όνειρο που ρωτάς τον πατέρα σου για τον άλλο κόσμο κι έρχεσαι εσύ εδώ και ρωτάς αν ήρθε η ώρα σου και αν είναι προφητικό. Το υποσυνείδητο σου έστειλε σαφές μνμ οτι έχεις αγχωθεί για το μηχανάκι!!! Μπορεί συνειδητά να μην θες να το παραδεχτείς, να λες σιγά εγώ άντρας, δεν φοβάμαι τα μηχανάκια και να το καταπίεζες. Ο εαυτός μας όμως έχει τα όνειρα για να μας χτυπάει καμπανάκια όταν κάτι πάμε να καλύψουμε.

Πάντως έχω δει και εγώ νεκρό στον ύπνο μου και τον ρωτούσα πώς είναι εκεί και μάλιστα του ζητούσα να με πάρει μαζί του....αλλά όπως βλέπεις ζω ακόμα!!!

----------


## giorgos35

> Βρε Γιώργο χαλάρωσε!! Συμφωνώ με όλους τους προηγούμενους, τα όνειρα είναι απλά τα δικά μας άγχη, οι ανησυχίες, οι φοβίες κτλ που γίνονται εικόνες όταν κοιμόμαστε.
> Προφανώς θάνατος του πατέρα σου είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό να σε επηρεάζει ακόμα αφού είναι πολύ πρόσφατο. Ο καθένας μας βλέπει όνειρα που έχουν να κάνουν με αυτά που ο ίδιος κουβαλάει. Δηλαδή αυτό που λες "μήπως είναι προφητικό", "γιατί ρώτησα για τον άλλο κόσμο" κτλ είναι μάλλον πεποιθήσεις που είχες έτσι κι αλλιώς οπότε τώρα που βρέθηκες σε μια αγχωτική περίοδο έγιναν όνειρο!
> 
> Κόλλησα σε κάτι που είπες. Οτι σκέφτεσαι να πάρεις μηχανάκι, να δουλέψεις ντελίβερι κτλ. Εδώ είναι η ουσία νομίζω. Μήπως αγχώθηκες για το μηχανάκι, ή η γυναίκα σου αγχώθηκε, ή κάποιος δικός σου και το συζητήσατε αν είναι επικίνδυνο αν πρέπει να προσέχεις κτλ. Γιατί σκέφτομαι πως αν είναι έτσι κι έγιναν τέτοιες συζητήσεις, τότε όλο δένει. Ενδόμυχα αγχώθηκες για το οτι είναι κάπως επικίνδυνο το μηχανάκι, είχες τις πεποιθήσεις για τους νεκρούς και τα όνειρα οπότε τσουπ....έσκασε το όνειρο που ρωτάς τον πατέρα σου για τον άλλο κόσμο κι έρχεσαι εσύ εδώ και ρωτάς αν ήρθε η ώρα σου και αν είναι προφητικό. Το υποσυνείδητο σου έστειλε σαφές μνμ οτι έχεις αγχωθεί για το μηχανάκι!!! Μπορεί συνειδητά να μην θες να το παραδεχτείς, να λες σιγά εγώ άντρας, δεν φοβάμαι τα μηχανάκια και να το καταπίεζες. Ο εαυτός μας όμως έχει τα όνειρα για να μας χτυπάει καμπανάκια όταν κάτι πάμε να καλύψουμε.
> 
> Πάντως έχω δει και εγώ νεκρό στον ύπνο μου και τον ρωτούσα πώς είναι εκεί και μάλιστα του ζητούσα να με πάρει μαζί του....αλλά όπως βλέπεις ζω ακόμα!!!


Nαι οντως καναμε κουβεντα και με τη γυναικα μου και με την υπολοιποι οικογενεια μου ακριβως οπως τα λες μπραβο βρε ελισαβετ αυτο θαυμαζω σε εσενα οτι σε ολα τα θεματα πεφτης ακριβως μεσα ουτε στην μεσα στην οικογενεια μας να εισουν.πως τα καταφερνης αυτο.συζητουσαμε ποσο επικινδινο ειναι αλλα καταφερα και τους καθυσηχασα αλλα απο τι φενετε καταφεραν και με επιρεασαν.

Καλα τολμησες να πεις σε νεκρο παρε με μαζη σου??και δεν ανχωθηκες μετα ??πωωωω..
Τωρα μου εκανες τη μουρη κρεας

----------


## giorgos35

> για να λες απο τα 80, αρα τα εβλεπες ,παιδι, αυτα που βλεπουμε παιδια, μπορει να μας επηρρεαζουν σε ολη μας την ζωη. γι αυτο δεν επιτρεπονται τετοιες ταινιες σε παιδια.
> τα επηρρεαζουν βαθια και με ανυπολογιστες επιδρασεις, οπως και ολα τα ερεθισματα τους. οχι οπως στους ενηλικες


Ναι και αυτο το εχω σκεφτη..γισυτο το λογο σχεδον τα εχω κοψει μαχαιρι...οπως ειπα και πιο πανω τα εχω κοψει το τελευταιο χρονω. Αλλα με τοσα που εχω δει αστα να πανε μαλλον θα κανω αρκετα χρονια να τα διαγραψει τελειος ο εγκεφαλος-το υποσεινυδειτο

----------


## makis1984

Ο πατερας μου εβλεπε συχνα εφιαλτες οταν συγχωρεθηκε ο μπαμπας του,ο παππους μου δηλαδη . Τον ειχε επηρεασει στη καθημερινοτητα του και ειχε απομακρυνθει απο την υπολοιπη οικογενεια. Ωσπου η μανα μου μετα απο κανα τριμηνο του μιλησε ξεκαθαρα και με τροπο που δεν του χει ξαναμιλησει ποτε λεγοντας του:" Κοιτα να δεις,εχεις παιδια και γυναικα. Εμεις υπαρχουμε και ο πατερας σου εφυγε.Οι νεκροι με τους νεκρους και οι ζωντανοι με τους ζωντανους".
Αυτο ηταν παιδια. Ως δια μαγειας ο πατερας μου το ξεπερασε,τελος οι εφιαλτες και ηταν οπως πριν

----------


## elisabet

> Nαι οντως καναμε κουβεντα και με τη γυναικα μου και με την υπολοιποι οικογενεια μου ακριβως οπως τα λες μπραβο βρε ελισαβετ αυτο θαυμαζω σε εσενα οτι σε ολα τα θεματα πεφτης ακριβως μεσα ουτε στην μεσα στην οικογενεια μας να εισουν.πως τα καταφερνης αυτο.συζητουσαμε ποσο επικινδινο ειναι αλλα καταφερα και τους καθυσηχασα αλλα απο τι φενετε καταφεραν και με επιρεασαν.
> 
> Καλα τολμησες να πεις σε νεκρο παρε με μαζη σου??και δεν ανχωθηκες μετα ??πωωωω..
> Τωρα μου εκανες τη μουρη κρεας


Τι να φοβηθώ βρε? Ήταν πολύ αγαπημένο πρόσωπο, ξύπνησα καταχαρούμενη που τον είχα δει στον ύπνο μου, και -μπορεί να ακουστεί γελοίο- ξύπνησα ήσυχη με μια αίσθηση οτι είναι καλά εκεί που είναι.
Αμα έρθει η ώρα μου, θα την κάνω είτε έχω δει όνειρο είτε όχι :)

----------


## giorgos35

> Τι να φοβηθώ βρε? Ήταν πολύ αγαπημένο πρόσωπο, ξύπνησα καταχαρούμενη που τον είχα δει στον ύπνο μου, και -μπορεί να ακουστεί γελοίο- ξύπνησα ήσυχη με μια αίσθηση οτι είναι καλά εκεί που είναι.
> Αμα έρθει η ώρα μου, θα την κάνω είτε έχω δει όνειρο είτε όχι :)


Να σου πω την αληθεια και εγω ποτε δεν φοβομουνα που εβλεπα τον παυερα μου στον υπνο μου και παντα καλα μιλουσαμε..και τωρα δεν με τρομαξε ακριβως ο ιδιος..αλλα ερωτηση μου προς αυτον.και εγω πολλες φορες αναρωτιομουν αν ευτηχησμενος εκει..και παντα οταν τον εβλεπα μου ελεγε οτι ειναι πολυ καλα..και σε αυτο το ονειρο απο περιεργεια ρωτησα πως ειναι ο αλλος κοσμος τι το θελα...ευτηχως δεν μου απαντησε σε αυτο το ερωτημα..τελοςπαντων να μην σε κουραζω αλλο με αυτο ουτε σι αλλος το ξεχασα κι ολας...χιλια ευχαριστω ολους και ολες για το ενδιαφερον.ειστε πολυ καλα παιδεια ολοι σας παντα εχω να το λεω αυτο.

----------

